# Warp lumber



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

What do you folks do with those warp lumber pieces that may be too challenging to obtain workable material from? It is highly questionable if it is worthwhile to flatten out or to cut up the pieces where it is still useful. What can you make with these odd end pieces beside a nice warm fire for the winter months?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Since warped boards are seldom evenly curved, it's often possible to "salvage" part of it by cutting off the straight part(s) and scraping the curve.

You can also use slightly "irregular" pieces in places where they'll be screwed, nailed, or glued to another piece. I've even used slightly curved boards for drawer fronts. I attach them from the inside of the drawer box with screws which sucks them down flat and straight.

But some of it is just expensive firewood. - lol


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

You can steam them and press them flat while they dry, but they will always have internal stresses and will not be stable. I just cut off any pieces that are usable and scrap the rest.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It depends how severely warped they are. Generally you can cut them into shorter pieces and joint and plane them into thinner boards. Some times you can suck a mildly warped board into being straight through joinery and a lot of clamps, that can be risky though as it may warp the whole project.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll usually glue up two opposing pieces into one thick piece and then use that. I always have a use for thick lumber.


----------



## marcosvillamontes (Jun 4, 2012)

warping means: cutting into two pieces (on the length) and install them one opposite of the other, or if it is in the width, cut into a little width and remold or just sand in rough side if it were a finished deck. Anyway, this is what we do with warped boards.

There is also a tool designed for warped boards, it is called a BoWrench, see here for a picture (picture 3):
http://www.roquevalente.com/ipe_deck_installation_storage.htm

Warping by the way is due to poor drying, your supplier sold you wet boards (with a high moisture content) and then after due to its grains tensions arrise because of drying and then it starts to warp. What your supplier should have done is to have it dried and then cut or mold all the warpings and other defect out.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I turn stuff like that on my lathe.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I ripped them down to 3/4×1/4 strips and made some wooden tomato cages with them. i'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Pendants. Also glue them together to get larger pieces. No such thing as a piece too small that you can't use if for something.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Kindling.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

If the warp is primarily at one end… cut it off and then see if you can use the jointer/TS/planer to get a smaller piece out of what's left….

If the stick is badly warped and looks like it will take to much work to salvage anyting useful…. into the firepalce it goes.


----------



## marcosvillamontes (Jun 4, 2012)

just throw it with the rest


----------



## TorqNut (Apr 29, 2012)

Turn it on the lathe or use it in making small curve projects - the last step is put it in the recylce bin for warmth during the cold months.

Hey, Marcos, will that "rest" pile ever get any smaller. )


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Somehow, I always end up with these short warp cutoffs where none of them can be used for anything. But on those rear occasions where a naturally curved piece is needed none can be found!

I guess you salvage what you can and call it good and move on with life. At lease we'll be roasting marshmallow and making smores this coming fall/winter. So it can't be all bad : )


----------

